# GRCA 2020 National Field Trial Photos!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Mark Atwater has posted his photos. There are several of our members with their dogs. Some really great looking dogs!





GALLERY | Mark L Atwater Photography


The photography of Mark L. Atwater features hunting retrievers up close and wide open- as most people have never experienced them. His retriever photography features hunting, upland, hunt test, training, puppy and portraits of working retrievers and other gun dogs.



upclosephoto.com


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, some really great photo's of some really great Golden's! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you SO much for sharing this, I had about given up.....


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

My compliments to the photog and the owners! There are some mighty fine dogs represented.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

granite7 said:


> My compliments to the photog and the owners! There are some mighty fine dogs represented.


Mark Atwater is the photographer at many field events. He is also a golden retriever owner and often his dogs are entered in those same events.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Mark Atwater is the photographer at many field events. He is also a golden retriever owner and often his dogs are entered in those same events.


And Mark has a new puppy ... name, "Nikon," of course!


----------

